# How Long Does It Take For A GS To Bond.



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

If I may ask, how long does it take for a year and a half old German Shepherd to bond with a new master, especially if it did not grow up with him and new surroundings? The reason on why I ask is because I've had my male year and half old German Shepherd for 2 months already and whenever I go get him from his cage, there is no excitement in him to see me and whenever I got take him for a walk, it seems that he doesn't care for it. As if he'd rather stay home. He doesn't even come when I call him. For some reason also, even if I offer him a tidbit, he doesn't seem to be interested. In short, he cannot be bribed by food. Does anyone out there know what is happening and what should I do?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Do all of us a favor and describe a typical day in the life of your German Shepherd. This will help us to better understand and answer your questions.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Do all of us a favor and describe a typical day in the life of your German Shepherd. This will help us to better understand and answer your questions.


First thing in the morning, around 6:30 AM, my GS gets walked around our village for around 45 minutes. Then afterwards, around 7:15 to &;30 AM , he gets to play around my garden for about 20 Minutes. After that, my GS is back to his cage. At around 9:30 AM, he gets his first meal. At around 5:00 to 6:00 PM, he gets walked around again around our village. When he gets back, a bit of play for about 15 minutes around our driveway. At 8:00 PM, he gets his second meal. Then around 10:15 to 10:30 PM, he gets a walk again for around 30 minutes around our village again. Then, when we get home, a bit of play in our backyard for about 15 minutes. Then back again to his cage for lights out.
Thanks.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, you described a very dull, and unexciting life for a dog, especially a German Shepherd dog.. No offense meant.. But you aren't doing anything to bond with him and the vast majority of his life is in a kennel.. 15 minutes of 'play' barely gets the kinks out of his body from being cooped up all day or night.. A routine walk has no engagement with you, sitting in a kennel has no engagement with you, eating his meal has no engagement with you, sleeping in his kennel... You get the picture... 

GSD's are people animals, they are devoted and 'die for' loyal.. But you aren't his person yet, you are just the prison guard allowing his 15 minutes of air outside the walls... I know it sounds harsh but I'm trying to illicit an image in your mind... Try to picture yourself doing this routine and being loving to the person who locks you up and gives you 15 minutes of 'freedom' (?)... Doesn't conjure up strong feelings of love and devotion does it? 

You can change this by playing with your dog, teaching your dog new things, going for walks that engage you and your dog, if he is trustworthy leave him out of the kennel during the day or night, let him sleep in your room... Show hike he is a part of your family by doing things with him other than menial or maintenance (food, potty...) and he will respond a hundred fold..


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Bonding depends somewhat on the dog. Some dogs are very social and bond easily. Some dogs are very anxious and can bond easily or not. Some dogs are more aloof and take more care to bond with. Bonding doesn't necessarily just happen. If you want a good working relationship with your dog, YOU have to decide to work on it with him. Many trainers now use structured play as a way to bond with the dog. You can search on line for writing and videos on "engagement training". Take a look at Michael Ellis and Ivan Balabanov... I'm sure there are others. But they used structured play to infuse mental and physical stimulation into the relationship between you and the dog. This promotes a working relationship not just Master/dog. I have attached on such video. I guess my main point is that you have to commit and invest in the relationship, it does not necessarily fall from the sky.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I adopted Hans when he was 18 months old. 
It took awhile to feel like we were really bonded. At first, I thought we bonded immediately, but I think because he had been left outside in a kennel for about a year with no training or socialization, he was happy to be around anyone who would pay attention to him. 

Unfortunately, the trainers I first took him to did not mention anything that would specifically help with bonding.
He is my first GSD and I assumed the bond would just come in time without any particular work on my part. 
They never mentioned any DVDs I could watch on engagement or focus. No one ever talked about certain types of play helping to create a bond. I had never heard of Michael Ellis or Ivan Balabanov until I joined this forum. I don't think the word engagement even came up... 

Eventually, I came to realize that even though I was giving commands and he was obeying, there was no particular joy in any of it...for either of us. He didn't really act like there was a person on the other end of the leash. After awhile, I taught him the "watch me" command and it was absolutely mandatory before he did anything. Watching me got him a lot of praise, and in turn, got me a lot of tail wagging. 

Also, 2 months seems like a long time to you, but he may still need a little more time to get used to a completely different way of life and schedule.
What we typically do every single day is play with some obedience mixed in. I also take him with me everywhere I can, weather permitting.
Your pup probably needs more than a few walks per day.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It sounds like the only real time he spends with you is when you walk him. Does he have any free time in the house? When you walk him is it for exercise only? Do you engage with him when you walk him? Play with him on his walks? Or is it just a 'walk'. He needs more time with you, playing with you, not alone in the garden or walking around the village. He will give you what you give him. If it's only walks then he views you as a dog walker for lack of a better description. For him to bond to you, you have to bond with him as well. That means spending quality time with him, not just quantity of time.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

What have you done since you acquired him? Did you do a two week shutdown? 
I'd up play time to a couple of hours at least a day. How excited are you? 
I have a feeling that while you physically are the owner, you still are not the owner in his eyes. Does he play tug? Chase a ball? Get excited. Reward him with excitement. Do everything an octave higher. Change up routines. It takes time, but it's worth it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Are all of his walks on leash?

What do you mean by "his cage"?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Whatever you put in, you'll get back. I got Deja when she was 9 months old. She only had one trainer; her own breeder. I had her with me at all times, crated off and on for short periods of time to give her some rest to digest the changes. It took 4 days before I felt that we were a team and she was reliable off leash (NO dog parks!!). That has been over two years now and it still grows and grows. I cannot imagine her not being with me.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I adopted Hans when he was 18 months old.
> It took awhile to feel like we were really bonded. At first, I thought we bonded immediately, but I think because he had been left outside in a kennel for about a year with no training or socialization, he was happy to be around anyone who would pay attention to him.
> 
> Unfortunately, the trainers I first took him to did not mention anything that would specifically help with bonding.
> ...


If I may ask, what is a", Watch Me<' command?
Thanks.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Are all of his walks on leash?
> 
> What do you mean by "his cage"?


Yes, I walk him on a leash. His cage is 7 feet by 15 feet.
Thanks.


----------



## loyalgsds (Oct 29, 2016)

its up to the dog,generally speaking gsds bond more easy than other breeds


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

More engagement,less cage. I'd also try to find him a dog pal. At his age,with proper exercise,he should be able to be open kenneled. At 8 months,my GSDs were all open kenneled with no problems.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Secretariat said:


> If I may ask, what is a", Watch Me<' command?
> Thanks.


It's a command that tells your dog, "Look me in the eye - Keep your gaze there - I don't care what else is going on - Keep your eyes on mine."

It's straightforward to train. At first you mark/reward the moment the puppy/dog makes eye contact instead of staring at a treat or toy in your hand, and then you can start to build duration and add distractions.

There are good Youtube videos that demonstrate what I typed above, and threads on this site as well.

--------

In response to your general question -

My personal opinion is that this breed bonds with deeper and deeper intensity as they do difficult, challenging things together with their person, over time.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> It's a command that tells your dog, "Look me in the eye - Keep your gaze there - I don't care what else is going on - Keep your eyes on mine."
> 
> It's straightforward to train. At first you mark/reward the moment the puppy/dog makes eye contact instead of staring at a treat or toy in your hand, and then you can start to build duration and add distractions.
> 
> ...


Yup. Keep it lighthearted and fun. "Groucho, watch me." *dog makes eye contact* "Yes, good watch! Good boy!" *give treat* Use plenty of enthusiasm and make the sessions short at first. When we started playing the name game (say dog's name, goal is for dog's head to automatically whip around to you the second s/he hears that name), I'd keep it to ten reps and treated every single time. I wanted her to LOVE it.

And I totally agree on the challenges. You don't have to title them in anything in order to do that, but it helped me a lot to set goals or challenge myself to try something new with her. Our bond was pretty good because I've had her from puppyhood, but it really changed when we had been in Nosework for a session or two. I noticed a marked difference in her willingness to be affectionate and silly with me. You have to do something meaningful with them, and it can be a sport or class, but it doesn't have to be. We play a lot, and she gets walks, and I do training sessions in the evenings to keep us in practice. But things like choosing to put the smartphone down and walking away from the TV to sit next to her on the floor when we're not doing those things - that means something to her also. She doesn't even necessarily want to be played with or pet during those times (although she will almost always perk up and run to retrieve a toy if I ask her to play, and belly rubs are high value currency around here). She just wants her people with her, and she's smart enough to realize that I'm choosing to spend time to just be with her.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> there is no excitement in him to see me


There's a saying: What you give - it's what you get. In order to bond with a male dog you should play games interesting for him, playing his way (you have to learn how), that is: searching ( walking), hunting (finding objects in different environments) and fighting ( could be a tug game). Dogs aren't interested in balls, they are interested in game.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> Dogs aren't interested in balls, they are interested in game.


Where did you get that information?


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Mine not till I had her for 14weeks. All of a sudden she came up to me and loved on me. Who knows. I think it was because she wasn't cared for till I got her. Couldyou imagine your mom or the owners not let him get enough food so probably doesn't usually take that long. 

Mine was only 1.88 pounds at 4 or 5 weeks old. Just a tiny bit over birth weight if I read up right.


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

Hi
I’ve been the proud owner of 5 GSD before my recent rescue of a 6 year old girl.
I firmly believe in the two week shutdown. Just my girl & me ( hubby & cat) no visitors, no dog parks no over stimulation. Lots of time & attention, chatting away to her usually about neighbours 😉 plenty of play, lots of exploring of our large garden. I have a sofa for her in the next bedroom, but Im happy for her to sleep in our room. It really is about time & building a relationship… routine is good but these dogs will reward you with total devotion with lots of love .. keep going it’s truly rewarding.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

PSSST - Devon, this is a 12 year old thread.


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> PSSST - Devon, this is a 12 year old thread.


😏 I’m always late to the party…😂


----------

